# 1924 Longines (On An Auction Site....)



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

This will probably be deleted, but giving a quick heads up on a rare and pretty gorgeous Longines on flea-bay.

Don't think the seller knows what he has here but I think its a Longines officers watch, which the serial dates to 1924.

Unbranded black dial (very common for military - tougher to place).

I'm outbid at Â£30...thats my allowance until after the wedding (no, really!) but i'd hate to see this in a dealers hands.

Any vintage collectors here should be able to find a home for this little fella. Almost certainly military, more than likely an officers piece, and issued fairly soon after WW1.

If a mod deletes this then no harm done, apologies.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Item No. or link??


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Sorry...its item 200560426568.

I threw Â£28 at it (plus postage = my budget!!!) and the high bid is now Â£28.88. 

I may yet have another punt on it, there are a few hours left to talk my lovely fiancee around!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

KKJ, see my PM I've sent, go for it! :lol:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Awww bugger. Had another pop at this with Â£40, sold for Â£44.

Never mind.

Any chance it was someone from here?

Someone got a bargain here for under 50 notes.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I was watching the bids and noticed you came in with more after your last Â£28 so didn't want to up the price for you!


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

I put a cheeky bid in for 30 something but did not win. Thanks for the heads up tho.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

KKJ, should have ued the "xtra fiver", you might have gotten it :yes:

Never mind, another three'll be along in a minute - as they say! :cheers:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Yea its not the end of the world missing out on a watch. Only a 30mm too, so I wouldn't have got much wear out if it.

Perhaps after the wedding she'll up my budget!! :thumbsdown:

Thanks again for the offer Mel. Quite possibly would have made the difference too! We'll never know now.

Ah well, onwards and upwards....


----------

